# Slope Irrigation advice



## lowesguy (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi new guy here! so I have a 38-40 degree slope in my backyard, I live is Temecula California in a valley where summer temps are super hot , there are shrubs on the top of the slope for privacy , over the last few years the hot summer sun and lack of proper irrigation has killed a few of them, I'm going to replant dead ones so my plan is to use 1/2 pvc run and nine adjustable 1/2 bubblers, shrubs will have a wire cage at base filled with mulch to hold water in, run time will be one minute. 
I was thinking drip system but that stuff just doesn't hold up to extreme heat here, and I do not like having to climb that slope to fiddle with drip systems down the road.
I have other bubbler systems that are basically maintenance free for 20 years.
I will be tapping into a existing 3/4pvc supply at bottom of slope , pressure is around 50psi , it will be reduced down to 1/2 inch going up slope.
Biggest issue I have is where to place valve at, at 1st I was going to locate it a base of slope, but started thinking about all the backflow issue of all the water in line at top of slope running down to valve once water is shut off.
I've read about check valves but eventually something will wear out .
So now thinking of running pressured line up to top of slope and installing valve there, only issue will be pressurized line could break in the future, it will be above ground due to big roots from a tree stump, slope is DG and hard to dig, I will cover PVC with dirt and mulch and secure line with stakes of some sort.
Opinions on my plan? Thanks John!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Looks like a good enough plan in the sense that the bubblers will water the shrubs on top and what runs down the hill will more or less give some water to the rest. If an area ends up too dry you can always modify it.

One question is flow in GPM for the bubblers you plan to use. My back of the mind rule of thumb is 5 GPM total max for 1/2" tubing (and I think that's pushing it but it has been a while since looking all that stuff up). My back of the mind recollection is some bubblers can flow quite a bit of water and some are as low as 0.25 GPM each - 9 of them at once on a 1/2" line might be a lot or might be just fine depending on what type you plan to use.


----------



## lowesguy (Mar 13, 2021)

Bubblers are cheap and adjustable from full flow to a trickle, mine will not be wide open so pressure should be OK, will set watering time around 8PM.
That slope gets full afternoon sun during summer, and its super hot out 90-105F daytime temps here .
Pretty sure I can do this project for under $100.
About 20 years ago I installed 3 big rotating sprinklers at base of slope , they do a good job watering the slope but just not enough for the top shrubs.
For years the shrubs did fine when the yard above had a lawn and owner took good care of it, he sold it and now renters up there that don't water anything, so shrubs suffer.


----------



## lowesguy (Mar 13, 2021)

I had no idea what type of shrubs were up there? need to buy 3 replacements, but! I have this free app on my phone Picture This,
Just point and shoot and it does a great job of identifying a plant! turns out shrubs are japanese Privet.

https://www.picturethisai.com/


----------

